# Grub y splashimage

## Noss

Hola! tengo la versión 0.97-r3 del grub instalada en mi equipo, y quiero poner una imagen para hacer más "bonito" el arranque del sistema... Mi duda es, hay que activar alguna opción en el kernel para que lo permita? porque ahora no me la carga y se ven las letras mal cuando intenta cargarla... Ya se que la imagen ha de ser en formato xpm comprimida en .gz y el tema de la resolución y los colores... Es solo que aún cumpliendo esto no carga la imagen... Pongo la siguiente línea en el grub.conf para que intente cargarla

```

splashimage=

/root/boot/imagen.xpm.gz

```

Yo creo recordar que había que activar algo en el kernel, pero no recuerdo el qué...

un saludo y gracias por todo

EDITIADO: Acabo de mirar en el kernel y he visto una opción para framebuffer para nvidia que es la gráfica que usa mi portátil tambien otra opción para logo configuration ---> bootup logo, así que las he activado y a ver si hay más suerte ya comentaré

otro saludo y gracias otra vez

----------

## demostenes

Debes quitar  el /root de tu imagen, y sí, el núcleo debe tener soporte para splash...

```

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/arranque.xpm.gz

```

En mi caso el (hd0,1) es dónde tengo la partición boot, si vuesa merced no tiene una partición boot aparte de la root,  con 

```

splashimage=/boot/grub/arranque.xpm.gz

```

o dónde tenga la imagen.

Saludos cordiales

Demóstenes.

----------

## Noss

Bueno ahora no me carga el splashimage pero me salen dos tux cuando está arrancando el sistema y arranca a una resolución mucho más alta

un saludo

----------

## Noss

Es curioso si activo la opción nvidia frame buffer no arrancan las x, dice que no carga el módulo nvidia... Así que lo voy a desactivar y a poner la ruta tal como vuestra mercede me ha mostrado  :Wink:  Un saludo y muchísimas gracias... Ya contaré si lo logro hacer funcionar...

EDITADO: Correcto poniendo la ruta exacta del disco duro y partición me ha cargado sin problemas... pero he tenido que quitar el módulo nvidia frame buffer porque sino las X no arrancaban, hay alguna forma de solucionar esto? 

un saludo y gracias

----------

## sefirotsama

A mi tambiÃ©n me salen dos tux al arrancar.

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Uno por nucleo

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> pero he tenido que quitar el módulo nvidia frame buffer porque sino las X no arrancaban, hay alguna forma de solucionar esto? 

 

tengo entendido que el driver framebuffer para nvidia y el binario de nvidia se dan de ostias asi que pasa de él, o simplemente usa el driver vesa para el framebuffer.

saluetes

----------

## Noss

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   pero he tenido que quitar el módulo nvidia frame buffer porque sino las X no arrancaban, hay alguna forma de solucionar esto?  
> 
> tengo entendido que el driver framebuffer para nvidia y el binario de nvidia se dan de ostias asi que pasa de él, o simplemente usa el driver vesa para el framebuffer.
> 
> saluetes

 

Pues va a ser eso, probaré con el vesa un saludo!

----------

## Noss

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> A mi tambiÃ©n me salen dos tux al arrancar.
> 
>       
> 
> Uno por nucleo

 

Anda!! no sabía que era esa la razón! está interesante saberlo

un saludo

----------

## sirope

¿Estas cambiando el bootsplash o el splash en el grub?

Porque para el GRUB, puedes probar gfxboot, que es el tal GRUB "al estilo SuSE" de los tropecientos mil tutos para Ubuntu.

Así te despides de los 800x600 del arranque... (o son 600x400??)

Anyway, los resultados son bastante agradables:

http://stolz.gsmlandia.com/files/gentoo-krystal-gfxboot.jpg

Y aquí en OpenSuSE sobre Quemu:

http://people.warp.es/~xtor/img/qemu-gfxboot.jpg

Y otra:

http://fun.poosan.net/sawa/PIX/1167719059_grub-gfxboot.jpg

Y en google:

http://images.google.com.sv/images?q=gfxboot&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi

Nunca lo he instado, así que es todo lo que puedo decirte, aunque pienso hacerlo cualquier día de estos.

Por ahi anda un tuto me parece.... 

Salu2!!   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## Noss

 *sirope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Porque para el GRUB, puedes probar gfxboot, que es el tal [url=http://www.google.com.sv/search?q=grub+al+estilo+suse&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a]GRUB "al estilo 
> 
> 

 

Pero está en el portage? porque no lo veo... 

un saludo!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  Pero está en el portage? porque no lo veo... 

 

lee mas a menudo el blog de stolz  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## sirope

 *Noss wrote:*   

>  *sirope wrote:*   
> 
> Porque para el GRUB, puedes probar gfxboot, que es el tal [url=http://www.google.com.sv/search?q=grub+al+estilo+suse&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a]GRUB "al estilo 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Como te digo, nunca lo he instalado, pero no, no esta... 

En en blog que vinculo el gringo esta el tuto que te decia, ahi nos cantas como te fue.. salu2   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## achaw

Yo segui los pasos segun Stolz y funciona genial, lo tengo andando muy bien. Lo que siempre me dio problemas fue la gensplash...nunca pude cambiar de tema  :Sad: 

Saludos

----------

## sirope

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Yo segui los pasos segun Stolz y funciona genial, lo tengo andando muy bien. Lo que siempre me dio problemas fue la gensplash...nunca pude cambiar de tema 
> 
> Saludos

 

PUES me alegra! porque cualquier rato se lo meto a mi Grub, ahora se que si sirve.

Con lo del gensplash... justo acabo de terminar de instalarlo, prueba con esto a ver si te sirve:

Debes generar una initram por cada tema (listados en /etc/splash)... 

# splash_geninitramfs eltema -r laresolucionquequieras -g /ellugardondelaquieras -v

En mi caso:

# splash_geninitramfs gentoo -r 1024x768 -g /boot -v

Entonces ya solo configuras tu bootloader, cambiando el nombre del tema anterior y la ruta de initram.

Ojala te sirva, eso es lo que yo hago y cambia perfectamente el tema.. salu2!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## achaw

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Con lo del gensplash... justo acabo de terminar de instalarlo, prueba con esto a ver si te sirve:
> 
> Debes generar una initram por cada tema (listados en /etc/splash)... 
> 
> # splash_geninitramfs eltema -r laresolucionquequieras -g /ellugardondelaquieras -v
> ...

 

Si, si...eso lo hago perfectamente  :Smile: . Pero por alguna razon, nunca me tomo otro tema que no sea el "gentoo" por defecto. Y sin ningun error aparente. Tampoco me puse a investigar mucho, aunque este post reavivo mi curiosidad.

Saludos

----------

## Noss

Pues he hecho todos los pasos del blog, y no se ve nada... vamos el arranque en texto normal. Hay que dar soporte a algo especial en el kernel? Tengo a bootsplash falta dar soporte a algo más? quizás a disco ram ?. Por cierto decir que tube un paquete masked by package.mask... no se si será normal...

un saludo!

----------

## Stolz

Si no se ve nada seguramente hayas cometido algún error indicando la ruta y el nombre de al imagen (la que comienza por gfxmenu). Repasalo por si es eso.

----------

## Noss

Pues no, esa línea está bien... la he repasado, aunque lo hice con copy/paste.... No se que será haré todos los pasos otra vez más

un saludo

```

default 0

timeout 5

#splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/53373-NightOfUbuntu.xpm.gz

gfxmenu=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/message

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.18-r3

root (hd0,1)

kernel /portatil1 root=/dev/sda5

```

----------

